# SE III



## McEngr (Aug 20, 2009)

If you don't have the SEAW SE III refresher course notes, then it's worth the purchase. You can order on their website for a CD of $150. Usually if you have a job that encourages professional development, they won't have any qualms with printing out the several hundred pages of calculations and lecture notes. The refresher course also highly recommends the SEAOC Seismic Design Manuals I, I, and III.

Good luck to all. I just wanted to encourage the SE II or III study takers that these will be very, very beneficial.


----------



## MOOK (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks McEngr

Could you please send me the link


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 22, 2009)

MOOK said:


> Thanks McEngrCould you please send me the link


If you google "SEAW SE III refresher course notes", it's the very first link........


----------



## MOOK (Aug 23, 2009)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> If you google "SEAW SE III refresher course notes", it's the very first link........


Thanks Mike


----------

